# Name That Place-new game thread



## 47741

Ok, so this is how it works-

You post a picture of some place on the earth, a building, a famous landmark, whatever (make sure to get rid of coordinates!) then people guess where your satellite view is located or where the view is focused. First person to guess right, *once confirmed by the original picture poster* posts up the next satellite view and it goes on... Make sense?

Tips-

Remove labels from the map- it makes it too easy if you have the intersection of I-10 and I-65 labeled on the map..
Do not name your file the name of the building/area
Keep the files jpgs and a reasonable size- nobody like scrolling left and right to see the whole picture. Cut and paste from paint works easily.

Right- First player:


----------



## txgirl1722

Pentagon


----------



## txfishon

*?*

Pentagon.... uummm a bit to easy !!


----------



## spurgersalty

txfishon said:


> Pentagon.... uummm a bit to easy !!


But you still weren't quick enuff...lol


----------



## txgirl1722

*OK. I know I'm right so here is my photo!*

good luck


----------



## 47741

ya, you were right txgirl, green to ya. Sorry, I was stuck in email mode!!


----------



## pg542

Oklahoma city memorial to the 186 people who died in the fed building explosion?


----------



## txgirl1722

pg542 said:


> Oklahoma city memorial to the 186 people who died in the fed building explosion?


You are correct!!! good job!


----------



## 24Buds

and its over? Man I missed it


----------



## therealbigman

PG542 You're up.


----------



## mustangeric

i know i keep checking back but nothing new come on guys i need some entertainment at work today..... Dance monkey dance....


----------



## txgirl1722

*I'll do it!*

good luck!


----------



## txgirl1722

need a hint?

Elvis is here!!! among others.


----------



## Gilbert

txgirl1722 said:


> need a hint?
> 
> Elvis is here!!! among others.


hell?


----------



## FormerHR

Man I've seen this thing on TV, maybe Build It Bigger or something.


----------



## txgirl1722

Gilbert said:


> hell?


LOL!!! no!


----------



## txgirl1722

For those about to Rock!


----------



## corkysteve

Rock and Roll Hall of fame?


----------



## FormerHR

Rock and Roll Hall of Fame



Edit: Crapola, few seconds late.


----------



## txgirl1722

corkysteve said:


> Rock and Roll Hall of fame?


ding ding ding!!! we have a winner


----------



## 47741

Not to be a buzzkill- The aim is satellite views- That way you can give clues...and people can find it on Google Earf or Bing.  Still, keep on keepin on..


----------



## Bozo

Go west!


----------



## therealbigman

Rio Bravo MX track.


----------



## Bull Red

Can we get a view from higher up?


----------



## Bozo

Bull Red said:


> Can we get a view from higher up?


Too high?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

area 51


----------



## Bozo

CoastalOutfitters said:


> area 51


That's too far west. Try next door.


----------



## spurgersalty

I've seen that place, but, it was from the mother ship!:bounce:


----------



## regulator

Race track in Sealy??? hell is it even still there ??


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

a race track


----------



## Bozo

regulator said:


> Race track in Sealy??? hell is it even still there ??


No. Sealy is not next door to the east of Area 51. Area 51 is in Nevada.

There is a huge hint at the top of the last photo.


----------



## Bozo

Yes it is a racetrack east of Area 51, not Bonneville, but close.


----------



## 47741

Miller Motorsports Park just south of the Great Salt Lake


----------



## Bozo

SaltyTX said:


> Miller Motorsports Park just south of the Great Salt Lake


Yes. I was just about to say that it would be a good place to Tooele around.


----------



## iridered2003

txgirl1722 said:


> need a hint?
> 
> Elvis is here!!! among others.


must be my house, cause elvis is sitting right next to me as we speak.


----------



## 47741

Someone will know this pretty quick I think...


----------



## spurgersalty

Crater lake? Don't know location


----------



## txgirl1722

Big Bend!


----------



## troutslayer

my wifes Visa account


----------



## trodery

Is that the sulfur mound in Pasadena?


----------



## Bull Red

I'd like to buy a vowel.


----------



## 47741

ok, its early for a hint...but...its not in the USA


----------



## Bozo

I know, but I already had a turn.

You don't need a capsule to get there.


----------



## spurgersalty

My etna


----------



## spurgersalty

Mt etna I mean


----------



## txgirl1722

Bull Red said:


> I'd like to buy a vowel.


you need to buy a map!!!


----------



## trodery

I thought is was in the Panama Canal area... NOPE

Then I thought it was Chernobyl', Russia.... NOPE


----------



## spurgersalty

A diamond mine somewhere. I really can't tell if its going up or of its a crater


----------



## Bozo

down.


----------



## regulator

I was gonna say Diamond Mine in Canada


----------



## Bigwater

Could it be a pimple on fishnchicks forehead??

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert

spurgersalty said:


> A diamond mine somewhere. I really can't tell if its going up or of its a crater


looks to be going up


----------



## Bull Red

txgirl1722 said:


> you need to buy a map!!!


 I have google earth! 
It was just my way of asking for a hint. Luckily SaltyTX knew what I meant.


----------



## regulator

its gotta be a diamond mine somewhere... I looked at the Diavik Mine (or 1 of them in canada) it looks similiar but to much water around it


----------



## Huntnfish

site of the largest circumference and second deepest open pit copper mine in the world in Chuquicamata, Chile


----------



## 47741

some are warm, nobody is right...yet


----------



## spurgersalty

Who's warm, up or down?


----------



## 47741

Sheesh....beggars!!!

Its going down...you get nothing else for 30 minutes!

I mean, do I have to dangle a carat in front of you and lead y'all to it!?!

Heh heh


----------



## regulator

The Mirny Mine in Russia


----------



## Bozo

regulator said:


> The Mirny Mine in Russia


+1


----------



## 47741

regulator said:


> The Mirny Mine in Russia


Correct!


----------



## txgirl1722

......


----------



## regulator

Should be simple, I have to leave so I will PM answer to SaltyTx.


----------



## Bigwater

Australia


----------



## trodery

Sydney Opera House In Sydney Australia


----------



## regulator

well no need to email answer...Trodery your turn


----------



## Danny O

On the off-chance that I win. How do you copy a google sattelite map image?


----------



## Gilbert

Danny O said:


> On the off-chance that I win. How do you copy a google sattelite map image?


edit
copy image


----------



## trodery

I bet nobody gets this one!


----------



## Danny O

Your apartment complex


----------



## Gilbert

is it in the US?


----------



## trodery

It is located in Europe


----------



## REELING 65

Auschwitz.


----------



## spurgersalty

Eton prep school


----------



## trodery

REELING 65 said:


> Auschwitz.


WINNER!

And very good I might add!


----------



## REELING 65

Is it safe?


----------



## trodery

It's your turn Reeling, I don't know what is safe!


----------



## txgirl1722

Dangit! i was on the right track!


----------



## REELING 65

trodery said:


> It's your turn Reeling, I don't know what is safe!


Old movie in the early seventies. My turn ...Stand By........


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

a prison


----------



## REELING 65

CoastalOutfitters said:


> a prison


Marathon Man...yeah,I am having Technical difficulties...lol. Someone else go. I will post one as soon as Possible.


----------



## Danny O

..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

bacteria


----------



## Jasmillertime

pine island at lake livingston


----------



## Danny O

Jasmillertime said:


> pine island at lake livingston


Correct!


----------



## Jasmillertime

been there too many times. We have a lot down the hill from browders


----------



## bumaruski

Get to work. It is not millertime.


----------



## Jasmillertime

good luck


----------



## Bozo

China


----------



## PBD539

UT - BOOK SUPOSITORY!!


----------



## Jasmillertime

no in the U.S. 

the picture is tricky


----------



## Jasmillertime

PBD539 said:


> UT - BOOK SUPOSITORY!!


ut tower close enough


----------



## PBD539

PLEASE HOLD


----------



## trodery

I am posting this for Reeling65


----------



## Gilbert

too late. its PBD's turn.


----------



## REELING 65

Gilbert said:


> too late. its PBD's turn.


Then after..lol.:rotfl:


----------



## PBD539




----------



## Gilbert

heinz field 
lmao


----------



## Bozo

That's the steelers stadium. New three rivers or whatever it's called.


----------



## REELING 65

Heinz Field.


----------



## Bozo

trodery said:


> I am posting this for Reeling65


In Europe?


----------



## PBD539

Gilbert said:


> heinz field
> lmao


Never thought I would udder these words......"GILBERT'S A WINNER" :rotfl:

GO STEELERS


----------



## trodery

Yeah Bozo, it's Europe


----------



## REELING 65

Here ya go...


----------



## PBD539

Oxford


----------



## REELING 65

PBD539 said:


> Oxford


Nope.


----------



## Whoopin It Up!

*US Naval Academy*

My guess is US Naval Academy


----------



## REELING 65

Whoopin It Up! said:


> My guess is US Naval Academy


Nope... this one will take a a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert

*http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNH17jj_DST09n8SVvXe6L-FZ8RJkA&cad=rja*

Dachau Concentration Camp


----------



## REELING 65

Gilbert said:


> Dachau Concentration Camp


We have a Winner!
Your Turn Gilbert


----------



## Gilbert




----------



## pg542

Vatican- St Peters Basilica


----------



## Gilbert

yes


----------



## pg542

You guys go ahead, Me and google Earth aren't speaking to each other right now,,,Sorry


----------



## rio frio

Be Specific


----------



## 47741

rio--- Its supposed to be a satellite view.....


----------



## REELING 65

Take a good look...


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

rio frio said:


> Be Specific


crossing at 7 bluffs


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

REELING 65 said:


> Take a good look...


Dutch Harbor AK


----------



## REELING 65

Charlies Custom Rods said:


> Dutch Harbor AK


We have a Winner!
Your turn.....


----------



## Hollywood1053

OK - we've a bit of a lull..
I'll continue..


----------



## 47741

somewhere in eastern Europe?


----------



## Hollywood1053

...in Europe, yes..


----------



## Hollywood1053

the spcific area where it's located has already been in this post


----------



## 47741

yea......hha, i see the coordinates 

never heard of the place, I guess I'm not traveled enough


----------



## Hollywood1053

SaltyTX said:


> yea......hha, i see the coordinates


I thought that would be a give-away...lol


----------



## gus110

Cicus Maximus Rome, Italy


----------



## Hollywood1053

That's it..
Gus is up..


----------



## gus110

OK how do you save the picture and delete the text


----------



## Hollywood1053

Copy it to paint and crop it..


----------



## Hollywood1053

If you're refering to the name in the middle of the screen from Google Earth, right click the X and choose delete.


----------



## Javadrinker

in google earth click layers and uncheck everything .. then to save click file, save, save image or Ctrl+Alt+s. Also uncheck the status bar under View to get rid of the coordinates.


----------



## gus110

Find something else hollywood its not working for me


----------



## gus110

I am at work and dont have google earth, I am trying to do it from google maps


----------



## Hollywood1053

Here's another while Gus gets his ready.


----------



## Javadrinker

US


----------



## Javadrinker

Pearl Harbor


----------



## Hollywood1053

Both of them, yes..


----------



## Javadrinker

Correct.. lol .. good place


----------



## Hollywood1053

Here's another...should be easy.........


----------



## Javadrinker

try this


----------



## gus110

Try this


----------



## gus110

Hollywood1053 said:


> Here's another...should be easy.........


Stonehenge


----------



## Hollywood1053

gus110 said:


> Stonehenge


Yes..too easy, I know...


----------



## gus110

Javadrinker said:


> try this


Tijuana???


----------



## JJGold1

gus110 said:


> Try this


Buck Palace


----------



## gus110

Yes


----------



## sotol buster

Javadrinker said:


> try this


Sylvian beach , Laporte tx


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

rio frio said:


> Be Specific


This is under the bridge near 4J River Way..the name of the road escapes me.


----------



## sotol buster

Oh no I killed another thread !!!


----------



## 007

Only military or D.O.D. contractors will know this one.

.


----------



## 007

Javadrinker said:


> try this


Big waves?

Waimea Bay


----------



## Javadrinker

correct .. Waimea Bay

and I thing yours is Johnson Atol


----------



## 007

Javadrinker said:


> correct .. Waimea Bay
> 
> and I thing yours is Johnson Atol


That it is! Mom worked and fished there for 12 years. What up Judd?


----------



## Javadrinker

just chillin.. lol How you been Mike?
My best friend flys all over the pacific for NWS..and I've been in and out of a few places over that a way


----------



## Javadrinker

this one is easy


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

mansfield


----------



## Javadrinker

that it is


----------



## rio frio

my bad


----------



## therealspeckcatcher

Let's get it started again. I'm Bored.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher

rio frio said:


> Be Specific


Thats under the 1050 bridge where the culverts use to be under the road and they took them out when they built the new bridge. We use to ride through them before they took them out.


----------



## 47741

Starting up for Monday...

Remember- All images satellite photos. If you guess correctly, then you post up the next one, unless you have someone do it for ya. Not everyone sticks around the thread long enough to verify, so if there is a consensus, the first 'winner' posts up the next

Here we go


----------



## REELING 65

Panama Canal.


----------



## 47741

REELING 65 said:


> Panama Canal.


Yessir! too easy


----------



## REELING 65

Here ya go....


----------



## REELING 65

Here ya go...


----------



## Gilbert

REELING 65 said:


> Here ya go...


Portsmouth? in England.


----------



## Bozo

REELING 65 said:


> Here ya go...


Norfolk?


----------



## Bozo

Which way to the Bamboo Chute?


----------



## REELING 65

Bozo said:


> Norfolk?


Close..yet no cigar.  Gilbert..the first pic is in England....yet no cigar.


----------



## Bozo

REELING 65 said:


> Close..yet no cigar.  Gilbert..the first pic is in England....yet no cigar.


I don't know what you're wanting, but that is Portsmouth/Norfolk/Newport-News/Naval Station Norfolk/Hampton/500+small town names/ whatever.

It's all in that picture.


----------



## REELING 65

Gilbert said:


> Portsmouth? in England.





Bozo said:


> I don't know what you're wanting, but that is Portsmouth/Norfolk/Newport-News/Naval Station Norfolk/Hampton/500+small town names/ whatever.
> 
> It's all in that picture.


Hampton Virginia is the correct answer...lol.


----------



## 47741

bozo--

That looks an awful lot like the forbidden city all the way in china


----------



## Bozo

Yup. Across from Tienanmen Square.


----------



## 47741

Should be fairly easy since I left in a clue...


----------



## huntinguy

Devil's Tower, Wyoming


----------



## porkchoplc

^winner.


----------



## huntinguy

Working on the next one


----------



## Gilbert

that was fast


----------



## huntinguy




----------



## huntinguy

Its not in the US.........but not far


----------



## huntinguy

I saw it from a Coco Taxi


----------



## 47741

hmmm


----------



## capt.sandbar

somewhere in saudi arabia


----------



## huntinguy

Saudi is pretty far, this is MUCH closer.


----------



## Gilbert

Capital Building in Havana, Cuba


----------



## huntinguy

si!

Winner


----------



## Gilbert

its in the motherland. :rotfl:


----------



## FREON

Estadio Azteca Stadium in Mexico City


----------



## Gilbert

yes freon


----------



## TxDremz

I got one if I can play out of turn...


----------



## Gilbert

go. its past freons bed time at the nursing home.


----------



## TxDremz

*This one is gonna be 2easy...*


----------



## Knot Kidding

Canyon Lake Texas


----------



## TxDremz

Winner!


----------



## Knot Kidding




----------



## CoastalBent

Marble Falls, TX during LMF drawdown


----------



## Knot Kidding

CoastalBent said:


> Marble Falls, TX during LMF drawdown


Sadly the name Marble falls was due to incorrectly identifying granite for marble.


----------



## CoastalBent

Should be pretty easy....


----------



## Ted Gentry

Lands end, Cabo


----------



## CoastalBent

Joo got it


----------



## Ted Gentry

First time, give me a break if it doesn't work right. Think fish, quick drop off.


----------



## Ted Gentry

*Another view*

A bit larger view.


----------



## sotol buster

Ted Gentry said:


> A bit larger view.


 Hint please, Is it in Mexico ?


----------



## Ted Gentry

sotol buster said:


> Hint please, Is it in Mexico ?


Si


----------



## Ted Gentry

Begins with a P and ends with an S.


----------



## Gilbert

Cancun?


----------



## Ted Gentry

No sir.


----------



## Hotrod

Puerto San Carlos


----------



## sotol buster

**** ? Puerta Somethings ? I am clueless. Come on Gilbert you can do it.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Hotrod said:


> Puerto San Carlos


You got the P and the S right but not everything between.


----------



## Gilbert

I'm trying. I can't think.


----------



## Ted Gentry

They even have dolphins close by, how much easier can I make this.


----------



## Gilbert

Puerto Cabo San Lucas?


----------



## Hotrod

Puerto Barrios


----------



## Hotrod

Puerto Cortes


----------



## Ted Gentry

No G, maybe somewhere between your first and last.


----------



## Hotrod

Puerto Cabezas


Puerto Armuelles


----------



## Ted Gentry

Think shots and sunrise.


----------



## Gilbert

you sure its mexico. I've scanned the whole coast. lmao.


----------



## Ted Gentry

I'll give you this you got the Puerto part down.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Fantastic sandy beach about 12 km down or up the way.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Deep water as you come out of the marina.


----------



## Gilbert

Puerto Adventuras

Omni Beach Resort


----------



## essayons75

Punta Canatas


----------



## Ted Gentry

Bada Bing, we have a winner, Gilbert can I please have my garden hose back now.
Just the Puerto Adventuras marina, but the Spa palace is next door and alot of fun.


----------



## Hotrod

PUERTO MORLEOS


----------



## sotol buster

Gilbert said:


> Puerto Adventuras
> 
> Omni Beach Resort


You gots it !!!!


----------



## Danny O

I can't believe this game is still going on.


----------



## Goags

Way to go G! I was gonna guess Puerta Tres Putos. Here's a landlock site


----------



## essayons75

Cotton Bowl!


----------



## sotol buster

Why couldn't they write their name on the feild. It would have been a big help.


----------



## Goags

Bingo!!


----------



## Ted Gentry

Where's the ferris wheel?
Nevermind, I see it now, lower right of the picture.


----------



## Goags

Keep'n it w/in the state, here's my honey hole. Cuz has a cabin marked in red.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Land cut past 9 mile hole


----------



## Goags

Ted Gentry said:


> Land cut past 9 mile hole


No cigar


----------



## Ted Gentry

twin palms, close to mouth of baffin. also the tide gauge and rocks seem to be around.


----------



## Goags

Bango! That's the badlands that is centered. Mouth of Baffin. Yew good!!


----------



## Ted Gentry

Goags said:


> Bango! That's the badlands that is centered. Mouth of Baffin. Yew good!!


Having a place down the way helped out a bit.


----------



## essayons75

I won on Cotton Bowl...I think...so where is this....hint, Houston area.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Magnolia, Tx


----------



## essayons75

Ted Gentry said:


> Magnolia, Tx


Wow! Green sir! I just took that pic today while driving around on sales calls.

I bet you Googled, but nice any way!


----------



## Ted Gentry

Where is this?


----------



## 47741

Ted

No idea..

texas coast somewhere......


----------



## Ted Gentry

Sorry, should have made it a bit larger. It's some good bay fishing.


----------



## Bull Red

The Landcut?


----------



## Ted Gentry

nope, farther north.


----------



## Bull Red

Baffin?


----------



## Hotrod

South Padre Island


----------



## Ted Gentry

more north, with a bay in it.


----------



## Hotrod

red fish bay


----------



## Ted Gentry

Hotrod said:


> red fish bay


Not that far north.


----------



## Hotrod

nueces bay


----------



## Ted Gentry

Hotrod said:


> nueces bay


No, but it does start with an N.


----------



## Bull Red

Laguna Madre between No. & So. Bird Island


----------



## Hotrod

Must not be on the map


----------



## Ted Gentry

Bull Red said:


> Laguna Madre between No. & So. Bird Island


And what is that bay called bull Red?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Nighthawk ... BANG ...


----------



## Ted Gentry

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Nighthawk ... BANG ...


We have a winner.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

All right ... one second ...


----------



## Bull Red

That's BS! I have always known it as Upper Laguna Madre. Never heard it called Nighthawk. It didn't call it by that name on Google Earth either.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Bull Red said:


> That's BS! I have always known it as Upper Laguna Madre. Never heard it called Nighthawk. It didn't call it by that name on Google Earth either.


You came in 2nd Bull Red and for that you will receive a map that calls it Nighthawk Bay.:rotfl:


----------



## Bull Red

Whatever


----------



## Hotrod

Nighthawk wasnt on the map. Let me make up my own name for bay


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Ha ... ! Is there a "local sage" rule ... ? Here ... this one's named on the map.


----------



## Hotrod

Is it in this country?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Yeah I think we can narrow it down to the U.S. ...


----------



## Hotrod

Lol, ok do we get a State? Can I buy a vowel? Any hints


----------



## REELING 65

Arctic?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

MIGHT be that cold in the winter, think Lower 48 ... hints to come with mas guess work.


----------



## Hotrod

East, West or Gulf coast? Water looks blue and deep


----------



## REELING 65

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> MIGHT be that cold in the winter, think Lower 48 ... hints to come with mas guess work.


Searching...lol.


----------



## Hotrod

Cape Cod?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Hotrod said:


> East, West or Gulf coast? Water looks blue and deep


That's getting purdy specific there buddy ... ! I'll tell you this, it is a National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## REELING 65

Johnston Atoll?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

REELING 65 said:


> Johnston Atoll?


Purdy good guess ... NO. Getting warmer sort of in my mind. Hint # something ... it's 27 miles from shore.


----------



## Bull Red

What elevation is this shot from?


----------



## Hotrod

Bull Red said:


> What elevation is this shot from?


10 ft, lol


----------



## Hotrod

Somewhere in La


----------



## REELING 65

Farallon Islands?
culebra.. Puerto Rico?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

REELING 65 said:


> Farallon Islands?


Indeed sir ...

Good book about the Farallon's - The Devils Teeth ... check it out.


----------



## REELING 65

Here ya'll go...Hint..it's a famous place in History.


----------



## pg542

Bikini Atoll, Marshall Islands???


----------



## Ted Gentry

Midway


----------



## Gilbert

that's midway


----------



## REELING 65

Ted Gentry said:


> Midway


Yes sir!


----------



## Ted Gentry

If it's ok, I pass to Bull Red or Gilbert the hose thief, which ever comes up with a location first.


----------



## Hollywood1053

Here's one to keep things going.
Should be easy...


----------



## Ted Gentry

Hollywood1053 said:


> Here's one to keep things going.
> Should be easy...


Packery channel.


----------



## Hollywood1053

Yep.
Too easy.....


----------



## Ted Gentry

*Knot here*

This one is not even close to the US of A.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Glacier Bay National Park


----------



## Hollywood1053

Asia?


----------



## Javadrinker

Iceland


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> Glacier Bay National Park


What country Knot?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Perito Moreno Glacier, near El Calafate, Argentina


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> Perito Moreno Glacier, near El Calafate, Argentina


You are the man. Here is another part of the fantastic country.


----------



## Cody C

Hope its not too late to join...


----------



## Cody C

Waterfalls of Iguazu


----------



## Ted Gentry

Cody C said:


> Waterfalls of Iguacu


Sorry Cody, after it was solved, i added that last picture just to show the extremes between the different parts of the country.


----------



## Knot Kidding

If you like Texas music, you might have been here


----------



## Cody C

Gruene Hall


----------



## Ted Gentry

Gruene hall, went to see Seth there on the 29th. Great show and a great guy.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Gruene Hall


----------



## Cody C

Start out easy. Hopefully I did it right...


----------



## Knot Kidding

Port "A"


----------



## Cody C

Ya, my High school...


----------



## essayons75

I don't know how to look at 2cool statistics, buy I think this thread is running with the best of them.


----------



## Ted Gentry

essayons75 said:


> I don't know how to look at 2cool statistics, buy I think this thread is running with the best of them.


Only thing we need now is for Mr. Knot to come up with a tough one, pretty sure that will leave me out.


----------



## Life Aquatic

try this


----------



## Life Aquatic

need a hint?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Life Aquatic said:


> need a hint?


Here's a hint. Wait until it's your turn to post something from the ut campus.


----------



## Life Aquatic

Wrong


----------



## Ted Gentry

ok, Alamo. now wait your turn.


----------



## Knot Kidding




----------



## Ted Gentry

key west


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> key west


No farther west


----------



## Boatflounder

seawolf park


----------



## Knot Kidding

Boatflounder said:


> seawolf park


Yes sir!


----------



## Knot Kidding

OK race fans


----------



## Bozo

Bristol, TN


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bozo said:


> Bristol, TN


yep


----------



## Bozo

In Texas.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Goodyear Proving Grounds, San Angelo


----------



## Bozo

correct.


----------



## speckle-catcher

here you go:


----------



## Bull Red

***?!!


----------



## speckle-catcher

if you've been to this destination, you would recognize it.


----------



## Cody C

A jetty?


----------



## sotol buster

speckle-catcher said:


> here you go:


Destin Florida


----------



## speckle-catcher

sotol buster said:


> Destin Florida


correct.


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> Destin Florida


The white sand should have given it away. (good call)


----------



## Bull Red

I was going to say Florida.


----------



## Bull Red

I know it's not my turn, but here's one to ponder. I'll be back in about an hour if you want to guess. Here's a hint: The shot is from about 1400 ft elevation. Good luck!


----------



## sotol buster

I was there 15 years ago. Beautiful.. Someone else please post. I will get another one later. This game is 2cool.


----------



## 47741

Dang Bull Red....no idea on that one


----------



## sotol buster

Bull Red, Drop a little hint.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Let's see if you guys can come up with this one before bull Red gets back. Should be pretty easy.


----------



## Bull Red

My pic is in the USA.


----------



## Bull Red

Kennedy launch pad, Ted?


----------



## Bull Red

Cape Canaveral?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Bull Red said:


> Cape Canaveral?


Not in the US Bull, but it's warm there.


----------



## Bull Red

No guesses on my pic?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Bull Red said:


> No guesses on my pic?


I was thinking a texas river, but couldn't find anything that resembles it.


----------



## Bull Red

Not in the great state.


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## 47741

Bull Red said:


> Not in the great state.


north or south of the Mason-Dixon line?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Hoover dam


----------



## Bull Red

Sotol - Hoover Dam
Salty - look north


----------



## Ted Gentry

Ted Gentry said:


> Let's see if you guys can come up with this one before bull Red gets back. Should be pretty easy.


This area and politically correct have something in common, use your imagination.


----------



## Bull Red

Here's another view.


----------



## Ted Gentry

do they have Moose Head beer up there?


----------



## Bull Red

I'm not sure, but probably.


----------



## Bull Red

Politically correct???


----------



## Bull Red

Here's another clue.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Bull Red said:


> Politically correct???


Yes, think pc, I said use your imagination.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Bull Red said:


> Here's another clue.


I know your at the salmon run, I just can't get my brain to work with me.


----------



## Bull Red

Ted Gentry said:


> I know your at the salmon run, I just can't get my brain to work with me.


 You're on the right track.  I have no clue where your pic is.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Granlees dam


----------



## Bull Red

Look in the vicinity of the Great Lakes.


----------



## Bull Red

Ted Gentry said:


> Granlees dam


 nope


----------



## Knot Kidding

Grand Rapids, MI


----------



## Bull Red

Knot Kidding said:


> Grand Rapids, MI


 Okay, now name the place.


----------



## Ted Gentry

kenai river


----------



## Knot Kidding

6th street dam?


----------



## Bull Red

Ted Gentry said:


> kenai river


 LOL.....no!


----------



## Bull Red

Knot Kidding said:


> 6th street dam?


WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> 6th street dam?


Good find Knot.

Bull, you find that P c yet?


----------



## Bull Red

Ted Gentry said:


> Good find Knot.
> 
> Bull, you find that P c yet?


I gave up on yours. I'm not very good at this game apparently.:slimer:
I need lots more clues.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Bull Red said:


> I gave up on yours. I'm not very good at this game apparently.:slimer:
> I need lots more clues.


South east of florida.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Battle Stations (battlefield)


----------



## Ted Gentry

Chalmette


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> Chalmette


Man, that was quick! LOL


----------



## Ted Gentry

Anybody want to give this one more shot. south east of florida, earth quake close by but not here.


----------



## sotol buster

Ted . I give up.


----------



## Ted Gentry

sotol buster said:


> Ted . I give up.


As I said before it has something in common with Politically Correct and if ya'll don't get this one soon I'll have to go see my DR.
West of Puerto Rico Guys


----------



## Cody C

Guantanomo... Haven't looked it up... off in search


----------



## Ted Gentry

Cody C said:


> Guantanomo... Haven't looked it up... off in search


Farther east, it's not in cuba


----------



## OLD-AG

Cap Cana, DR.?


----------



## Ted Gentry

OLD-AG said:


> Cap Cana, DR.?


Old Ag, you are the man, have some cabbage.
Give us a good one.
By the way, the politically correct statement had to do with Puta Cana. The P and the C., Cap Cana Puta Cana Dominican Republic


----------



## OLD-AG

Thanks, my turn. This is not so much a question of where (left the coordinates on) but, what is it. HINT: has something to do with the U.S. Navy, despite it's location near my deer lease!


----------



## OLD-AG

Hint # 2: this facility was built during the "cold war"-----more hints will follow, unless I fall asleep!


----------



## Cody C

Testing track? Looks like a short train track thing-ma-bob


----------



## Knot Kidding

Lake Kickapoo
Named two navy ships?
The largest NAVSPASUR was the Navy's first transmitter?


----------



## OLD-AG

Cody C said:


> Testing track? Looks like a short train track thing-ma-bob


Nope, it's about a mile or so in length, and it's not a runway/landing strip.

Hint #3: this sucker eats a lot of electricity! And, it's one of 7 or 9, forget which, all laid out on the exact same line of latitude across the U.S.


----------



## Cody C

cold fusion reactor?


----------



## OLD-AG

Cody C said:


> cold fusion reactor?


Or? perpetual motion machine? Nope!

Hint #4 Think way up!


----------



## Cody C

Flux capacitor haha


----------



## OLD-AG

Knot Kidding said:


> Lake Kickapoo
> Named two navy ships?
> The largest NAVSPASUR was the Navy's first transmitter?


Dude, sorry! Rolled right past your NAVSPASUR reference, my bad. Green to ya! Good call. Built in the late 50's. early 60's, these units are basically the radar units that track everything in orbit, down to miscellaneous nuts and bolt floating around out there!
NAVSPASUR = naval space surveillence


----------



## Knot Kidding

OLD-AG said:


> Dude, sorry! Rolled right past your NAVSPASUR reference, my bad. Green to ya! Good call. Built in the late 50's. early 60's, these units are basically the radar units that track everything in orbit, down to miscellaneous nuts and bolt floating around out there!
> NAVSPASUR = naval space surveillence


one of nine in the US


----------



## Knot Kidding

One of these in a diving school in TX (but the one pictured is located near what town)?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Ft. Davis area


----------



## Knot Kidding

Knot Kidding said:


> One of these in a diving school in TX (but the one pictured is located near what town)?
> View attachment 353206


Do the initials ICBM mean anything?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> Ft. Davis area


Not even close go NE


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> Do the initials ICBM mean anything?


Looks like a silo to me.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> Looks like a silo to me.


good eye (or clue)


----------



## speckle-catcher

Knot Kidding said:


> One of these in a diving school in TX (but the one pictured is located near what town)?
> View attachment 353206


Valhalla near Abilene?


----------



## Knot Kidding

speckle-catcher said:


> Valhalla near Abilene?


Close but that ain't the one pictured? (this one is somebody's house)


----------



## Ted Gentry

Lincoln, Nebraska?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Now we have established 1) it's silo
2) In TX
3) somebody's house

Where is it?????


----------



## speckle-catcher

Oplin, TX


----------



## Im Headed South

Oplin


----------



## Knot Kidding

speckle-catcher said:


> Oplin, TX


Winner (that wore me out) Here's a cool link about it for anyone interested.
http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/7244


----------



## speckle-catcher

Google Earth is acting up - so I'll post a new location in the morning.


----------



## speckle-catcher

OK - here you go:


----------



## 47741

speckle-catcher said:


> OK - here you go:


You are in the water, dummy!

haha


----------



## speckle-catcher

but where is the water?


----------



## 47741

good question......in texas?


----------



## speckle-catcher

no.


----------



## boyk007

is it a lake?


----------



## br549

?


----------



## speckle-catcher

boyk007 said:


> is it a lake?


no, saltwater


----------



## Gilbert

in the lower 48?


----------



## speckle-catcher

no, but it is a popular tourist destination for the lower 48


----------



## txgirl1722

Florida Keys?


----------



## speckle-catcher

if the FL Keys in the lower 48?

:slimer:


----------



## txgirl1722

speckle-catcher said:


> if the FL Keys in the lower 48?
> 
> :slimer:


you said FOR the lower 48 not IN the lower 48!:work:


----------



## Benny

Puerto Vallarta?


----------



## speckle-catcher

txgirl1722 said:


> you said FOR the lower 48 not IN the lower 48!:work:


that's right, it is a popular tourist destination FOR the lower 48...not IN the lower 48

Last time I checked, FL was still in the lower 48.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Benny said:


> Puerto Vallarta?


no, but you're closer than anyone has guessed so far.


----------



## txgirl1722

Cozumel?


----------



## txgirl1722

txgirl1722 said:


> Cozumel?


wait! CABO


----------



## Benny

pretty sure it's Costa Rica


----------



## speckle-catcher

txgirl1722 said:


> Cozumel?


I'm looking for something more specific


----------



## Feathershredder

Cozumel charters lol


----------



## Benny

Feathershredder said:


> Cozumel charters lol


and El Presidente Hotel


----------



## Feathershredder

Benny said:


> and El Presidente Hotel


yep. You take


----------



## FREON

Cozumel Marina


----------



## speckle-catcher

FREON said:


> Cozumel Marina


marina or harbor...correct.


----------



## FREON

I am going to be out for a few hours, so someone else post up a new picture


----------



## Hullahopper

How about this place

Hint, it's in Texas


----------



## Ted Gentry

Alamo


----------



## Javadrinker

beat me to it .. but The Alamo


----------



## 47741

bring it on Ted


----------



## Ted Gentry

SaltyTX said:


> bring it on Ted


Salty, pick this if you please, I'm working on something else right now. Ted


----------



## 47741

Easy one...be specific though


----------



## Bozo

Disneyworld's Epcot Center


----------



## 47741

Bozo said:


> Disneyworld's Epcot Center


Of course.

I went to eat in Morocco there...awesome food, even more awesome belly dancer..The wife was even impressed..


----------



## Bozo

O


----------



## PBD539

Seattle


----------



## Pablo

Stratosphere, Vegas?


----------



## 47741

Both wrong...


----------



## Bozo

PBD539 said:


> Seattle


No.


----------



## Bozo

Pablo said:


> Stratosphere, Vegas?


nope.


----------



## Row vs Wade

CN Tower, Toronto


----------



## Bozo

Row vs Wade said:


> CN Tower, Toronto


Yup.

Tallest free standing structure in the Western hemisphere.


----------



## Row vs Wade

.


----------



## Pablo

The Alamo Quarry Market, San Antone


----------



## Pablo

Somebody else go, I'm fixing to bug out.


----------



## Row vs Wade

Pablo said:


> The Alamo Quarry Market, San Antone


Too easy


----------



## 47741

Got you covered Pablo-
I am leaving within the hour- This should be very easy to verify if guessed correctly...Continue on without my acknowledgment if correct!


----------



## Knot Kidding

Barringer Crater in Winslow, AZ (it's such a fine sight to see)


----------



## 47741

Knot Kidding said:


> Barringer Crater in Winslow, AZ (it's such a fine sight to see)


Yessir, AKA Meteor Crater.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Former name of this property?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Maybe this will help (adjusted a little) Houston you can buy a Chevrolet in the corner!
Former property name


----------



## sotol buster

astroworld


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> astroworld


We have a winner!


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## Ted Gentry

Dubai palm


----------



## sotol buster

same place 2005


----------



## sotol buster

right, but which one.


----------



## Ted Gentry

palm jumeirah


----------



## Ted Gentry

Ted Gentry said:


> palm jumeirah


This is my final answer, am I correct on this?:biggrin:


----------



## Ted Gentry

I'm sure everybody here worked hard all week, so I'll make this an easy one to bring you into the weekend. I'm looking for the area marked by the A balloon.


----------



## sotol buster

first 2 pics are "the palm jebel ali". The last one is "the palm jumeira". Seen one palm island you seen them all. Looking for your easy one now.


----------



## sotol buster

Fisherman at sunset or Swan Point. Is this a place you fish or hunt? Just curios.


----------



## sotol buster

Bay flats Lodge. I never heard of it.


----------



## Ted Gentry

sotol buster said:


> Bay flats Lodge. I never heard of it.


Never stayed there, but had a friend that went there once and enjoyed it, and when I looked to the right side of the screen I saw the sponsor sight there, just tried to make this one easy. I use to fish san antonio bay years ago and getting ready to start hitting it again on a regular basis.


----------



## sotol buster

Just kiddin . I see it on the fishing reports all the time. Sounds like they know there fish . Now for one from the past.


----------



## speckle-catcher

sotol buster said:


> View attachment 353545
> Just kiddin . I see it on the fishing reports all the time. Sounds like they know there fish . Now for one from the past.


that is the Rollover Pass bridge just after Ike.


----------



## sotol buster

you got it. post up another when you can.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Google Earth is still acting up, so here's an image from Google Map:


----------



## Ted Gentry

Paris france


----------



## speckle-catcher

more specific


----------



## Ted Gentry

speckle-catcher said:


> more specific


The sight of our soldiers marching thru during wwII.
Arc de triomhpe


----------



## sotol buster

arc de triumph


----------



## Ted Gentry

I gonna post this hoping I got the last one right.


----------



## speckle-catcher

yes, you were correct


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## speckle-catcher

trying to confuse us by rotating the image?

:rotfl:


----------



## Ted Gentry

sotol buster said:


> View attachment 353569


You should be locked up and doing hard time for this post.:biggrin:


----------



## seabo

brasil i think, and dude, it says alcatraz on the pic even though i thought it was.


----------



## sotol buster

Sorry guys , It's late and I can't focus. Ted I need to buy a vowel on that last pic.


----------



## Ted Gentry

sotol buster said:


> Sorry guys , It's late and I can't focus. Ted I need to buy a vowel on that last pic.


Ok guys, I'm gonna make this so easy for you that you should pay me for the answer, it's very far south and a hang out for some stars and simple ol me.:biggrin:
It has something in common with a Bed and Breakfast, and contains four vowels.


----------



## Hotrod

Rio de Janerio


----------



## Ted Gentry

Hotrod said:


> Rio de Janerio


Hot rod, I swear I'm gonna buy you a gps and quit helping out your kids with math problems. :biggrin:Read my replys, I put the hint in there and it's so simple. Ted


----------



## Hotrod

Lol, hey bud, I dont vacation to those places like you guys do. I get free time I go fishing


----------



## Ted Gentry

Hotrod said:


> Lol, hey bud, I dont vacation to those places like you guys do. I get free time I go fishing


kinda like a rising sun tora tora fighter plane, just make room for me on your boat.


----------



## Benny

Bora Bora


----------



## Knot Kidding




----------



## Ted Gentry

Benny said:


> Bora Bora


That's it.


----------



## Benny

This shouldn't be too difficult:


----------



## speckle-catcher

you're supposed to name the previous picture before posting a new one.


----------



## sotol buster

Benny said:


> This shouldn't be too difficult:


Looks like rice feilds. Veitnam ?


----------



## speckle-catcher

rice fields with a golf course in the middle of them?


----------



## Benny

Not Vietnam


----------



## sotol buster

St Andrews Scotland.


----------



## Benny

sotol buster said:


> St Andrews Scotland.


You are correct sir.


----------



## sotol buster

someone post up. I pass.


----------



## speckle-catcher

hold the phone - someone needs to get this one:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3244336&postcount=491


----------



## seabo

sotol buster said:


> Looks like rice feilds. Veitnam ?


491


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## Ted Gentry

Ant farm in Iraq?


----------



## Knot Kidding

speckle-catcher said:


> hold the phone - someone needs to get this one:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3244336&postcount=491


?????


----------



## Ted Gentry

Jamaica


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> Jamaica


No mon!
Pacific Ocean


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> No mon!


post#492 Bora Bora Was that right ?


----------



## speckle-catcher

ah, I got it.

no fair rotating the image.


----------



## Knot Kidding

speckle-catcher said:


> ah, I got it.
> 
> no fair rotating the image.


:rotfl:That was in the rules?


----------



## Chuck

sotol buster said:


> post#492 Bora Bora Was that right ?


Yes...Bora Bora was correct.


----------



## Knot Kidding

speckle-catcher said:


> ah, I got it.
> 
> no fair rotating the image.


----------



## speckle-catcher

it's Guam, but someone else can post a pic...or go figure out the one posted that looks like an ant farm.


----------



## Knot Kidding

speckle-catcher said:


> it's Guam, but someone else can post a pic...or go figure out the one posted that looks like an ant farm.


Yeah it is!


----------



## sotol buster

I might be off center of what I want. Look at the right side of the pic.


----------



## FishinNutz

sotol buster said:


> I might be off center of what I want. Look at the right side of the pic.
> 
> View attachment 353695


Valley of the Kings, Egypt.


----------



## speckle-catcher

the Great Pyramid of Giza


----------



## sotol buster

FishinNutz said:


> Valley of the Kings, Egypt.


CORRECT, post up or pass ?


----------



## sotol buster

speckle-catcher said:


> the Great Pyramid of Giza


Also correct. Let's see what Fishnnutz can show us.


----------



## speckle-catcher

the pyramids of Egypt are not located in the valley of the kings.


----------



## sotol buster

speckle-catcher said:


> the pyramids of Egypt are not located in the valley of the kings.


Dang it. No wonder I did so bad in World Geography. Proceed as needed.


----------



## speckle-catcher

here you go:


----------



## REELING 65

East coast or west coast?


----------



## speckle-catcher

not in the USA


----------



## seabo

habital or noninhabital?:biggrin: i like the looks of that island :wink:


----------



## speckle-catcher

habitable.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Spec, I've been around the world two times tonight and can't find it, how about a small hint.:question:


----------



## dwilliams35

Knot Kidding said:


> If you like Texas music, you might have been here
> View attachment 352893


Sorry, guys, that is NOT Gruene hall.... Gruene hall is out of the picture to the left. That's the building across the street: has two stores in it, the little shed to the right is that little wine place as I remember: the street in the back feeds the parking lot.. Just because google says it's Gruene hall doesn't mean that it's Gruene hall...


----------



## speckle-catcher

Ted Gentry said:


> Spec, I've been around the world two times tonight and can't find it, how about a small hint.:question:


"it's all ***** to me"


----------



## Knot Kidding

******, Greece


----------



## dwilliams35

Isle of ******.


----------



## speckle-catcher

correct


----------



## Knot Kidding

South Pacific


----------



## FishinNutz

Knot Kidding said:


> South Pacific
> View attachment 353796


Easter Island


----------



## sotol buster

Looks like you are the winner to me.


----------



## FishinNutz

I'll go ahead and post one up....I'm pretty sure of my answer:


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> Easter Island


Yes sireeeeee!


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> I'll go ahead and post one up....I'm pretty sure of my answer:


a little hint?


----------



## FishinNutz

Knot Kidding said:


> a little hint?


There are two possible answers...then name of the Island, or the name of the town that most would be more familiar with.

Think North


----------



## Javadrinker

Kodiak


----------



## sweenyite

Adak


----------



## FishinNutz

Javadrinker said:


> Kodiak


You're definitely thinking in the right direction, but no.


----------



## FishinNutz

sweenyite said:


> Adak


Also not too far off


----------



## Knot Kidding

Javadrinker said:


> Kodiak


Not Kodiak


----------



## FishinNutz

I know somebody will catch this one.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Unalaska Island, AK
Dutch Harbor


----------



## FishinNutz

Knot Kidding said:


> Unalaska Island, AK
> Dutch Harbor


Ding Ding Ding! A Winner!


----------



## Javadrinker

alright ..thats it .. downloading google earth to this phone ..lol


----------



## Knot Kidding

Also north What is this called?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Rene'-Levasseur Island.

Is that the label you seek?


----------



## FishinNutz

Knot Kidding said:


> Also north What is this called?
> View attachment 353877


I found it by dumb luck....Manicouagan, Quebec.


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Rene'-Levasseur Island.
> 
> Is that the label you seek?


No not Levasseur Island.


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> I found it by dumb luck....Manicouagan, Quebec.


Winner!


----------



## FishinNutz

Ok....here's another one from me, then. This one is in the US.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Okracoke Island (Got it before you edited LOL)


----------



## FishinNutz

Knot Kidding said:


> Okracoke Island (Got it before you edited LOL)


LOL...Ok...a win's a win! Your turn.


----------



## Knot Kidding

US


----------



## FishinNutz

Hmmm....That one's stumping me


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> Hmmm....That one's stumping me


4 is better than 2


----------



## Knot Kidding

This should help (original was turned)


----------



## Ted Gentry

Road race track


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> Road race track


 Gotta name?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Putnam


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> Putnam


Nope (about 140 miles off)


----------



## REELING 65

Ted Gentry said:


> Putnam


I thought Putnam county Florida..lol.


----------



## Ted Gentry

danbury ct. or lime rock


----------



## Knot Kidding

REELING 65 said:


> I thought Putnam county Florida..lol.


Theres another Race track in another Putnam.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> danbury ct.


LOL


----------



## Ted Gentry

putnam, in.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> putnam, in.


Refer to post #564 (we've been through this LMAO)


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> Refer to post #564 (we've been through this LMAO)


I just keep hoping you'll change your mind.:rotfl:


----------



## 47741

Well, Knot- we need another hint.

Oh BTW- rotating? c'mon...that ain't right!


----------



## Knot Kidding

SaltyTX said:


> Well, Knot- we need another hint.
> 
> Oh BTW- rotating? c'mon...that ain't right!


The fist pic was rotated from the original image I found. It was not until I looked it up on Google earth that it was rotated and I corrected it.

As for the hint, it's all in the word baker!


----------



## Knot Kidding

Cmon, the hints are in there! It was closed by the original owners in 1967.


----------



## Knot Kidding

It was a test facility.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Firestone


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> Firestone


thats in Ohio we're taking Indiana


----------



## Knot Kidding

Last hint, if you can't figure it out from here "start a new one" I must drink now!
These trees were planted in 1937 (and if you still can't get it type in Studebaker trees)


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> Last hint, if you can't figure it out from here "start a new one" I must drink now!
> These trees were planted in 1937 (and if you still can't get it type in Studebaker trees)
> View attachment 353993


Bendix woods


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> Bendix woods


 Finaly, it's all yours brother! (would have accepted old Studebaker Test track)


----------



## sotol buster

Time for one so easy you can get it without seeing it or getting any clues....go


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> Time for one so easy you can get it without seeing it or getting any clues....go


Put one up!


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> Finaly, it's all yours brother! (would have accepted old Studebaker Test track)


Knot all of us were around back then.:rotfl:


----------



## Knot Kidding

golden gate bridge


----------



## Ted Gentry

sotol buster said:


> View attachment 354000


San francisco


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> San francisco


Put one up Ted, Im gone for a while.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> Put one up Ted, Im gone for a while.


Knot now, I'm headed home to do what your getting ready to do.


----------



## rex cars

This


Ted Gentry said:


> San francisco


followed by this


Knot Kidding said:


> Put one up Ted, Im gone for a while.


followed by this


Ted Gentry said:


> Knot now, I'm headed home to do what your getting ready to do.


frightens me,


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> golden gate bridge


looks like you beat Ted by a hair. post up


----------



## sotol buster

rex cars said:


> This
> 
> followed by this
> 
> followed by this
> 
> frightens me,


Might be an inside joke... sometimes you don't want get it.


----------



## Ted Gentry

rex cars said:


> This
> 
> followed by this
> 
> followed by this
> 
> frightens me,


rex appears to be our newest mental giant, welcome funny boy.:biggrin:


----------



## sotol buster

Welcome Rex. Post one up. Please do not ...rotate....leave the name on it.... not know the right answer to your own post.... have item out of the picture....or go out of turn if not invited.....I think that is all of the things I have done wrong so far... 

Post up, please


----------



## Knot Kidding

Inside the US


----------



## Knot Kidding

Knot Kidding said:


> Inside the US
> 
> View attachment 354071


It's famous (honest)


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> Inside the US
> View attachment 354071


very interesting


----------



## 47741

Old Faithful


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> Inside the US
> View attachment 354071


I got it. It is to good to solve yet. You might need to update in an hour or so. Goodnight to all....


----------



## Knot Kidding

SaltyTX said:


> Old Faithful


Winner!


----------



## 47741

Tada


----------



## txfishon

*?*

TC Dike ?


----------



## 47741

txfishon said:


> TC Dike ?


That's a negative.


----------



## GulfStar

*Chernobyl*

The *Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant* (Ukrainian: Державне спецiалiзоване пiдприємство "Чорнобильська АЕС", Russian: Чернобыльская АЭС) is a decommissioned nuclear power station near the city of Prypiat, Ukraine, 18 km northwest of the city of Chernobyl, 16 km from the Ukraine-Belarus border, and about 110 km north of Kiev. Reactor 4 was the site of the Chernobyl disaster in 1986, but due to high power demand, the other reactors continued to operate until December 2000. Work continues to this day in order to monitor the nuclear fuel at the site. The nuclear power plant site is being repaired.


----------



## txfishon

*LOL*



SaltyTX said:


> That's a negative.


LOL No CHIT !! :rotfl:


----------



## 47741

GulfStar said:


> The *Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant* (Ukrainian: Державне спецiалiзоване пiдприємство "Чорнобильська АЕС", Russian: Чернобыльская АЭС) is a decommissioned nuclear power station near the city of Prypiat, Ukraine, 18 km northwest of the city of Chernobyl, 16 km from the Ukraine-Belarus border, and about 110 km north of Kiev. Reactor 4 was the site of the Chernobyl disaster in 1986, but due to high power demand, the other reactors continued to operate until December 2000. Work continues to this day in order to monitor the nuclear fuel at the site. The nuclear power plant site is being repaired.


Yessir, post up the next one!


----------



## GulfStar

*Easy One*

This should go fast.


----------



## sotol buster

All I see is a red x. I am thinking Arizona desert. The spot where the roadrunner stands for the coyote.


----------



## Knot Kidding

GulfStar said:


> This should go fast.


Don't anything or is the little box it?


----------



## GulfStar

the whole area


----------



## sotol buster

GulfStar said:


> the whole area


I can see it now.


----------



## Knot Kidding

GulfStar said:


> the whole area


What state?


----------



## GulfStar

Louisiana


----------



## Knot Kidding

Venice,LA


----------



## GulfStar

YEP, YOU GOT IT.


----------



## Knot Kidding




----------



## sotol buster

GulfStar said:


> the whole area


Venice la.


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> Venice la.


your a little slow today!


----------



## Goags

Port Fourchon, La


----------



## Knot Kidding

Goags said:


> Port Fourchon, La


Winner I'd give ya green but you got enough! (oilfield people think they know everything):rotfl:


----------



## Goags

I'll give ya 2 views...


----------



## REELING 65

Here ya go...
Sorry..go after Goags's post...lol.


----------



## Javadrinker

Castillo de San Marcos, St. Augustine, Fl


----------



## Goags

Javadrinker said:


> Castillo de San Marcos, St. Augustine, Fl


Bingo, didn't take long!


----------



## Javadrinker

not in the USA


----------



## Javadrinker

Goags said:


> Bingo, didn't take long!


 I've seen it once or twice :cheers:


----------



## Knot Kidding

Javadrinker said:


> not in the USA


worlds a big ole place (how bout a hint?)


----------



## REELING 65

Santa Maria Bay..Cabo San Lucas?


----------



## Javadrinker

Knot Kidding said:


> worlds a big ole place (how bout a hint?)


think big sharks


----------



## speckle-catcher

Javadrinker said:


> think big sharks


got it, that didn't take long.

I'll let someone else post the answer.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Southern Africa (Mitchells Plain?)


----------



## Javadrinker

close ... be specific


----------



## Javadrinker

Knot I'll go with that .. that is the town...Thanks


----------



## Goags

CGH


----------



## Javadrinker

I was thinking more False Bay that Mitchells Plain or Cape Town


----------



## Im Headed South

simons town south africa


----------



## REELING 65

Knot Kidding said:


> Southern Africa (Mitchells Plain?)


I was searching the south African coastline...you nailed it! Talk about Big Sharks..Check this out....


----------



## Knot Kidding

This should be easy!


----------



## Javadrinker

was going to say Nazca but I don't think so ..


----------



## Knot Kidding

Javadrinker said:


> was going to say Nazca but I don't think so ..


It's in the western United States


----------



## Knot Kidding

Knot Kidding said:


> It's in the western United States


Somebody post up another one! This is so deep into Nevada that it's not really near any town. Just an old bombing range.


----------



## GulfStar

yep, that ones is in the middle of the desert. 37.401437,-116.86773


----------



## GulfStar

*In the U.S.*

It's in the U.S.


----------



## backlash

Hoover dam.



GulfStar said:


> It's in the U.S.


----------



## GulfStar

*Correct*

Yep, Hoover Dam.


----------



## REELING 65

I will go....


----------



## speckle-catcher

Clearwater Beach, FL.


----------



## REELING 65

speckle-catcher said:


> Clearwater Beach, FL.


You are the lucky winner....Go.


----------



## speckle-catcher

and away we go:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I want to say Buffalo Bill Cody dam ... but there's too many structures around it, plus it faces the wrong direction.


----------



## HarryK

coolee dam


----------



## speckle-catcher

HarryK said:


> coolee dam


close enough.

it's the Grand Coulee Dam

you're up


----------



## Javadrinker

Grand Coulee Dam


----------



## HarryK

can't...computer slowing to a crawl..JoeDrinker go!


----------



## Javadrinker

looking for the name of the town .. it is in africa ..good luck :biggrin:


----------



## Javadrinker

I'll be nice .. it is Nigeria


----------



## speckle-catcher

got it.



you shouldn't have been nice

Jebba, Nigeria


----------



## REELING 65

Oyan River dam?


----------



## Javadrinker

Jebba it is.. next time


----------



## speckle-catcher

I'm trying to find a good one, the last one I posted was too easy


----------



## speckle-catcher

have at it:


----------



## 47741

looks like victoria falls..I don't have time to look nor post up a pic, so if it happens to be it, post another without the coords. haha

You left the gps coords on there!! easy to pick it out now


----------



## Knot Kidding

Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe


----------



## speckle-catcher

**** - I forgot to edit.


----------



## Knot Kidding

SaltyTX said:


> looks like victoria falls..I don't have time to look nor post up a pic, so if it happens to be it, post another without the coords. haha
> 
> You left the gps coords on there!! easy to pick it out now


Go ahead and post a different pic!


----------



## Knot Kidding

I'll throw one out there!


----------



## Javadrinker

Rock N Roll Hall of Fame .. it isn't ..lol


----------



## REELING 65

It's a Church!


----------



## Knot Kidding

Javadrinker said:


> Rock N Roll Hall of Fame .. it isn't ..lol


No


----------



## Knot Kidding

REELING 65 said:


> It's a Church!


No


----------



## Knot Kidding

There's one in Houston (knot this one though)!


----------



## Bull Red

Hard Rock


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bull Red said:


> Hard Rock


Maybe??? Where at?


----------



## Bull Red

Knot Kidding said:


> Maybe??? Where at?


 LA


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bull Red said:


> LA


No


----------



## REELING 65

Knot Kidding said:


> No


Florida?


----------



## Bull Red

Miami


----------



## Bull Red

I need to quit this game. Google Earth is eating up my laptop's memory.


----------



## Bull Red

Epcot?


----------



## Bull Red

Orlando?


----------



## Bull Red

Tampa?


----------



## Bull Red

Vegas?


----------



## Bull Red

San Diego?
Biloxi?
Chicago?


----------



## Bull Red

London?
Bali?
Punta Cana?


----------



## Bull Red

Albuquerque?
Tulsa?
Macau?


----------



## Bull Red

[knock, knock, knock] Is this thing working?


----------



## sotol buster

rotated in Orlando


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bull Red said:


> Orlando?


LOL throwing all that at it you had to hit eventually! Winner!!!!


----------



## Bull Red

Pattaya?
Penang?
Panama?


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> rotated in Orlando


Again that wasn't me (that's how I got the image)


----------



## Bull Red

Knot Kidding said:


> LOL throwing all that at it you had to hit eventually! Winner!!!!


Why did you wait 15 mins to answer? :headknock

I'll post up a new one in a bit. I need to drive home.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bull Red said:


> Why did you wait 15 mins to answer? :headknock
> 
> I'll post up a new one in a bit. I need to drive home.


 Had to run to to adult beverage store.


----------



## REELING 65

Well...were waiting....lol


----------



## sotol buster

Man, this game makes you realize how big the world is. Google earth is 2 cool. How long is a smoot ?


----------



## Knot Kidding

While we're waiting did anyone see this?
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=323345


----------



## sotol buster

Not part of the game. not a landmark. Located west of lake calcaseiu. What are the chevrons and have any of yall been in this lake ?


----------



## speckle-catcher

I read something about those Sotol - I believe it is some sort of marsh rebuilding project.


----------



## sotol buster

speckle-catcher said:


> I read something about those Sotol - I believe it is some sort of marsh rebuilding project.


That's what I thought. I think that is the strategic oil reserve at the top of the pic.


----------



## Knot Kidding

speckle-catcher said:


> I read something about those Sotol - I believe it is some sort of marsh rebuilding project.


Constructing terraces gained popularity as a restoration and mitigation technique following reports that terraces near the Calcasieu Ship Channel on Sabine National Wildlife Refuge reversed shoreline erosion and created almost 17 acres of salt marsh with an interface of almost 5,000 feet. Terraces may also increase the abundance of submerged aquatic vegetation (SAV) and, hence, waterfowl, fish and invertebrates, but supporting data are unavailable.

The benefits of terraces to fishery species have not been well studied, although the technique is being heralded as one new and effective approach to restoring fish habitat. Beginning in the summer of 2001, LSU AgCenter researchers started examining the value of fish habitat provided by terraces built in 1999 at Sabine National Wildlife Refuge. Using a throw trap, the created terrace field and surrounding natural marsh areas have been sampled for fish and large invertebrates. The throw trap is a circular net thrown so that it traps all organisms in the water column in a 1 square meter area and has been used effectively in past studies to identify and compare assemblages of small fish using various shallow water habitats.


----------



## speckle-catcher

like I said...marsh rebuilding project.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Yep, here's some more in the area!


----------



## Javadrinker

speckle-catcher said:


> like I said...marsh rebuilding project.


 how'd you get so smart? lol


----------



## sotol buster

I wonder if these groins are considered a sucsess . Between Sabine and Holly Beach.









WARNING HIJACK ATTEWMPT DETECTED


----------



## sotol buster

Javadrinker said:


> how'd you get so smart? lol


HE STAYS ON 2 COOL


----------



## Javadrinker

sotol buster said:


> HE STAYS ON 2 COOL


LOL .. I've noticed..must not work :biggrin:


----------



## sotol buster

An easy one till Bull Red gets home.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Javadrinker said:


> LOL .. I've noticed..must not work :biggrin:


I'm a speed reader.


----------



## sotol buster

speckle-catcher said:


> I'm a speed reader.


I'm a speed sleeper. Headed that way now.


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> An easy one till Bull Red gets home.
> 
> View attachment 354744


Australia's Ayers Rock


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> Australia


----------



## Bull Red

Sorry for the delay. I figured you guys would've went on without me.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bull Red said:


> Sorry for the delay. I figured you guys would've went on without me.


A hint?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Never mind Mt Everest


----------



## Knot Kidding

North!


----------



## Bull Red

Knot Kidding said:


> Never mind Mt Everest


You are correct, sir. :cheers:


----------



## Bull Red

Knot Kidding said:


> North!
> View attachment 354910


North of what?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Bull Red said:


> North of what?


Of here


----------



## Javadrinker

and south of there


----------



## Javadrinker

so the answer obviously is ... in the middle


----------



## 47741

is it out towards Zion NP?


----------



## sotol buster

This one could also go on the "know your poop" thread.


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> North!
> View attachment 354910


mt rushmore


----------



## sotol buster

An easy one next. Extra point if you have been there. Double extra points if you went the wrong way !!!!!


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> mt rushmore


Yes yes


----------



## Goags

sotol buster said:


> An easy one next. Extra point if you have been there. Double extra points if you went the wrong way !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 354945


Lombard St, SF? Haven't been there


----------



## sotol buster

Goags said:


> Lombard St, SF? Haven't been there


WINNER !!!!!


----------



## Goags

Another from the left coast, if it's my turn...


----------



## sotol buster

Goags said:


> Another from the left coast, if it's my turn...


Need a hint. Are those white things Hooka huts ?


----------



## Goags

I don't know anything about hooka huts. It's an obvious tourist attraction in SoCal.


----------



## Goags

If ya get your face right up close to the monitor, the area near the red dot might help you...


----------



## Javadrinker

My eyes don't focus there


----------



## Goags

Javadrinker said:


> My eyes don't focus there


zoomed in, it's not in focus either, but...


----------



## 47741

Tar pits?


----------



## Javadrinker

Thanks .. but


----------



## Goags

SaltyTX said:


> Tar pits?


Dat's it! La Brea.


----------



## 47741

That was a good one goags!

Here is one, a little tricky unless you know architecture. Its very famous...one hint, in Europe









***I am offline for the night***


----------



## Bozo

That is Pompidou Center in Paris.


----------



## Bozo

I don't know if this one has been done. I haven't gone through all 70 some odd pages of this.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Luecke Ranch Just a little bit north of Smithville, Texas


----------



## Knot Kidding

What "city" just outside St. Louis (not a stadium)?


----------



## REELING 65

Climatron.
Located in St.Louis Missouri...http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/buildingbig/wonder/structure/climatron.html


----------



## hoosierplugger

Look like s train turntable. No clue where. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## REELING 65

Here ya go..


----------



## FishinNutz

REELING 65 said:


> Here ya go..


Sable Island


----------



## REELING 65

FishinNutz said:


> Sable Island


You got it!...Go.......


----------



## FishinNutz

This one may be too easy.....


----------



## speckle-catcher

Tomb of the Unknowns, Arlington National Cemetary


----------



## PBD539

Come on with the come on!


----------



## speckle-catcher

have at it.

not in the USA


----------



## REELING 65

Palau?


----------



## FREON

Barbareta


----------



## speckle-catcher

REELING 65 said:


> Palau?


no, wrong ocean.


FREON said:


> Barbareta


it starts with a "B"


----------



## PBD539

is it well known


----------



## FREON

Bali?


----------



## speckle-catcher

PBD539 said:


> is it well known


I would say, yes - it's a popular vacation destination for a certain popular sport/activity.



FREON said:


> Bali?


if I already said Palau was in the wrong ocean - does that answer your question?

:slimer:


----------



## speckle-catcher

sorry, I though Bali and Palau were closer together...I'll make it easier for you...both are on the wrong side of the world.


----------



## speckle-catcher

no, too far east.


----------



## FREON

speckle-catcher said:


> sorry, I though Bali and Palau were closer together...I'll make it easier for you...both are on the wrong side of the world.


 The finger for you.......Bonaire....going home now.....play on


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bonaire is correct!


----------



## PBD539

OK, Bonaire would be the only dang island in the entire world that I did not see. Grrrrrr


----------



## REELING 65

Someone get it going...lol.
This game is addictive. :biggrin: Alright,here ya go...


----------



## FishinNutz

speckle-catcher said:


> Tomb of the Unknowns, Arlington National Cemetary


I was right....too easy.


----------



## FishinNutz

REELING 65 said:


> Someone get it going...lol.
> This game is addictive. :biggrin: Alright,here ya go...


Tacoma Narrows Bridge?


----------



## REELING 65

FishinNutz said:


> Tacoma Narrows Bridge?


Nope...keep searching...


----------



## FishinNutz

REELING 65 said:


> Nope...keep searching...


Is it in the US?


----------



## 47741

got a satellite view?


----------



## sotol buster

While we wait on a sat pic of the bridge,









The pic has been rotated. The horse really faces north. If you get it post up, some of us do have jobs to go to. lol


----------



## porkchoplc

Westbury White Horse


----------



## porkchoplc

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/namethatplace24.jpg


----------



## FishinNutz

porkchoplc said:


> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/namethatplace24.jpg


Pointe Du Hoc, France....situated between Omaha Beach and Utah beach. The holes you see are known as "The Craters of War"


----------



## fishinguy

*Verrazano-Narrows Bridge NYC, NY
*


----------



## REELING 65

fishinguy said:


> *Verrazano-Narrows Bridge NYC, NY* Yes sir!...Go


----------



## fishinguy

It's in Texas


----------



## Gilbert

this is supposed to be google earth pics


----------



## fishinguy

OH hold on I got the pic from the click on google earth.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gilbert said:


> this is supposed to be google earth pics


nobody ever said it HAD to be a google earth photo.


----------



## Gilbert

speckle-catcher said:


> nobody ever said it HAD to be a google earth photo.


have you tried reading the first post of this thread? :spineyes:


----------



## fishinguy

This should be easy


----------



## speckle-catcher

Gilbert said:


> have you tried reading the first post of this thread? :spineyes:


meh, it says "satellite view"


----------



## Bull Red

got any clues?


----------



## Bull Red

THIS would be an easy bridge.


----------



## Bull Red

Found it!
Brownsville & Matamoros International Bridge

Okay now you guys can name the bridge in my pic.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Tower Bridge, London.


----------



## Bull Red

speckle-catcher said:


> Tower Bridge, London.


 Correct. I told you it was easy. All you had to do was look at the shadow. It's unmistakable.


----------



## speckle-catcher

another bridge:


----------



## Bozo

I was going to guess Laughlin, NV /Bullhead City, AZ, but then i looked at them on the map and figured that wasn't it.


----------



## porkchoplc

Matamores border crossing? lol.


----------



## Bull Red

Lake Havasu?


----------



## Gilbert

porkchoplc said:


> Matamores border crossing? lol.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert

speckle-catcher said:


> another bridge:


is that in the US?


----------



## speckle-catcher

It is now.

I'm looking for the name of the bridge.


----------



## sotol buster

London bridge


----------



## speckle-catcher

correct, you're up!


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## Javadrinker

Nasca lines


----------



## sotol buster

Javadrinker said:


> Nasca lines


WINNER , ever been there? Not me.


----------



## Javadrinker

No, I haven't been there.. lol


----------



## Javadrinker

fun fun


----------



## Javadrinker

too hard?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Grand Teton National Park


----------



## Javadrinker

winner!


----------



## Javadrinker

how'd you get it?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Looked like something in Wyoming. Zoom in- zoom out- move-repeat.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Between the Pacific and Atlantic and north of here.


----------



## Bozo

Sault Saint Marie Locks.


----------



## Goags

I can't get on Google earth, but that looks like the arch in St. Louis


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Bozo said:


> Sault Saint Marie Locks.


Bingo! Green if you've been there.


----------



## Bozo

2011 Racing starts this weekend.


----------



## Bozo

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Bingo! Green if you've been there.


Nope, I haven't been there. I've seen postcards from when my parents went.


----------



## Javadrinker

Daytona


----------



## Bozo

Javadrinker said:


> Daytona


Yup. 24hr race starts tomorrow.


----------



## Javadrinker

ok


----------



## Javadrinker

busiest airport in the world


----------



## Goags

Javadrinker said:


> busiest airport in the world


Atlanta comes to mind


----------



## speckle-catcher

Atlanta is the busiest in the world, but that's not Atlanta


----------



## Goags

Ok, Memphis? I'm havibg trouble w/ Google earth


----------



## speckle-catcher

My first guess was correct, but I don't have time to post a pic right now.

Atlanta is the busiest airport in the world (and has been since 2000) according to statistics posted on Wikipedia.

The airport above is the world's busiest airport for INTERNATIONAL travel.


----------



## Goags

Now that I'm on GE, it ain't Memphis!


----------



## speckle-catcher

Memphis is the busiest in the world for cargo.

think UPS has anything to do with that?


----------



## Javadrinker

my bad I should have said international


----------



## Bozo

speckle-catcher said:


> Memphis is the busiest in the world for cargo.
> 
> think UPS has anything to do with that?


Nope, but I think FedEx does.


----------



## Javadrinker

and by the way .. Atlanta sucks


----------



## Goags

speckle-catcher said:


> Memphis is the busiest in the world for cargo.
> 
> think UPS has anything to do with that?


Nope, but Fed Ex does. :rotfl:


----------



## 47741

That's heathrow airport, ya?


----------



## speckle-catcher

Goags said:


> Nope, but Fed Ex does. :rotfl:


that's what I meant.

Wiiiiiiillllsssooooooooooooooonnnn!


----------



## 47741

I think it is Heathrow.....What city is this?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Rachel Nevada


----------



## Knot Kidding

Ted Gentry said:


> Rachel Nevada


How did you guess that? LOL


----------



## 47741

Ted Gentry said:


> Rachel Nevada


You got it..


----------



## Ted Gentry

This one should be pretty easy.


----------



## Goags

TMS


----------



## Ted Gentry

Goags said:


> TMS


That's not fair to everybody else, you can hear the cars from your house.:rotfl:
Take it away, it's all yours.


----------



## Goags

This one might be alittle harder...it is in the US.


----------



## Goags

hey don't look at the coordinates...I forgot to dele


----------



## FishinNutz

US Air Force Academy...too late-I looked at the coordinates


----------



## FishinNutz

Here's one for y'all....


----------



## sotol buster

pearl harbor


----------



## FishinNutz

That was quick....your turn


----------



## sotol buster

FishinNutz said:


> That was quick....your turn


HaHa we already had it. I saw a show on mini subs in Pearl Harbor a few days ago, and I have not been there ....yet.


----------



## FishinNutz

might need a hint on that one


----------



## sotol buster

FishinNutz said:


> might need a hint on that one


si amigo


----------



## Ted Gentry

Olympic stadium in Mexico City


----------



## FishinNutz

sotol buster said:


> si amigo


 Mexico City


----------



## FishinNutz

Beat me to it, Ted...post one up


----------



## sotol buster

796 miles from beaumont


----------



## Ted Gentry

sotol buster said:


> 796 miles from beaumont


Is it Mexico city?, or should we be looking on the east coast?


----------



## Ted Gentry

FishinNutz said:


> Beat me to it, Ted...post one up


I pass the torch to you, I must go to work early tomorrow. Make it good.


----------



## sotol buster

FishinNutz said:


> Mexico City


muy bueno


----------



## Javadrinker

since nobody posted since last night ....USA


----------



## Goags

Augusta, Ga?


----------



## Javadrinker

correct sir!


----------



## Goags

Javadrinker said:


> correct sir!


I was looking at that site the other night, trying to figure out Amen Corner, w/ no luck. If nothing else, we're all gonna be geography whizzes! If someone has a pic ready to go, I'll defer.


----------



## Javadrinker

lol .. was stationed at Ft. Gordon for a year.. along time ago


----------



## Javadrinker

ok ..here ya'll go


----------



## Javadrinker

ought to be easy


----------



## Bozo

NAS Corpus.


----------



## Goags

I got it, but I'm not telling


----------



## Javadrinker

winner


----------



## Bozo

.


----------



## Javadrinker

victoria falls


----------



## Bozo

correct.


----------



## Javadrinker

have fun


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Tenerife (Canary Islands)


----------



## sotol buster

Javadrinker said:


> have fun


Not Iwo Jima for sure, but alot of similarities. Islands surrounded by water.


----------



## Javadrinker

FishingFoolFaron Correct, been there?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Not yet (and probably wont, either).
Back home with this one.







If you've been here in the last 15 or so years, you were greeted by my lovely Aunt Clara.


----------



## Goags

Presidio La Bahia


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Got it Goags.


----------



## Goags

Not on our continent


----------



## Goags

That's a heck of a river!


----------



## 47741

Looks an awful lot like Cairo, Egypt and the Nile


----------



## Goags

Yep, and I don't see any smoke, must be an old pic. Good find!


----------



## 47741

ok..What city is nearest this photo? For help, zoom level is one mile.


----------



## FishinNutz

That's Baghdad


----------



## FishinNutz

How about this one?


----------



## sotol buster

FishinNutz said:


> How about this one?


West Point, I have not been there either.


----------



## FishinNutz

You got it


----------



## sotol buster

Time to go down under,


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Good one


----------



## Knot Kidding

Nullabor Plain, Austalia


----------



## FishinNutz

On Nullarbor Plain, near Caiguna, Australia


----------



## Knot Kidding

Not LA. (not even in the US)


----------



## FishinNutz

Venice, Italy


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> Not LA. (not even in the US)
> View attachment 355606


Are you sure it's not in la. Sure sounds familiar.


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> Venice, Italy


Winner!


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> Are you sure it's not in la. Sure sounds familiar.


I can't hardly understand what the local folks are saying at either place.LOL


----------



## FishinNutz

Ok....next one up for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## sotol buster

FishinNutz said:


> Ok....next one up for your viewing pleasure:


 Might be a good time for a clue.


----------



## FishinNutz

It's way North


----------



## sotol buster

Lake Conroe ? Further north ?


----------



## FishinNutz

ALOT further North....It grew from an oil boom, but it's not in Texas


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Barrow, AK


----------



## Ted Gentry

Your good, I was looking in Puget sound.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Some will know this one (easy)., but go to it in GE, zoom in and then pan east and west. The terrain is magnificent.


----------



## essayons75

I'll post an easy one while Faron is coming up with a very cool post.

Thanks Faron!


----------



## essayons75

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Some will know this one (easy)., but go to it in GE, zoom in and then pan east and west. The terrain is magnificent.
> View attachment 355701


I'm scratching my head, in U.S. or Aztec or Inca?


----------



## Knot Kidding

MACHU PICCHU, THE LOST INCA CITY IN PERU


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Knot Kidding said:


> MACHU PICCHU, THE LOST INCA CITY IN PERU


 YES! They had to be some rugged people judging by the location.


----------



## FishinNutz

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Barrow, AK


Winner!


----------



## FishinNutz

essayons75 said:


> I'll post an easy one while Faron is coming up with a very cool post.
> 
> Thanks Faron!


Hotel Del Coronado?


----------



## Knot Kidding

???


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> Hotel Del Coronado?


Funny, didn't look like a Google Earth image?


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> MACHU PICCHU, THE LOST INCA CITY IN PERU


HEY, you found the lost city. Now if you can find the incas you can tell them where it is.


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> HEY, you found the lost city. Now *if you can find the incas* you can tell them where it is.


In that country there probably a good reason why there're missing!


----------



## FishinNutz

Knot Kidding said:


> Funny, didn't look like a Google Earth image?


I don't know if it was or not....but I spent a summer on that beach, so I was pretty sure that was it


----------



## teamfirstcast

*OK Who's up? me maybe?*

Has this been posted?


----------



## Gomer 76825

no clue, but just read the entire thread, wow. is about all i can say.


----------



## sotol buster

teamfirstcast said:


> Has this been posted?


I don't think it has. I remember seeing it . Just west of venice LA. Does it have a name?


----------



## sotol buster

name of specific area please.


----------



## sotol buster

Another pic. Both are older pics,2007. Rotated also. It was hard to find an angle to show anything. Green if you have been there . Tell us if it was worth the money.


----------



## sotol buster

For those new to the thread. Go ahead and get your pics edited and filed. YOU WILL WIN. Make it a sattelite pic of google earth. If you rotate it you might here from the NTP police. LOL. Also , If you get it and are SURE post up a new one. If you have problems editing ask, someone can help you out.


----------



## Knot Kidding

??????


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> ??????
> View attachment 355723


OOPS, My bad.


----------



## sotol buster

I forgot to go back to make sure we caught up. Is this one in the UK ?


----------



## ChasingReds

Dragon Hill, Oxfordshire, England


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> I forgot to go back to make sure we caught up. Is this one in the UK ?


no


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> I forgot to go back to make sure we caught up. Is this one in the UK ?


no farther south


----------



## Knot Kidding

ChasingReds said:


> Dragon Hill, Oxfordshire, England


no farther south


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Knot Kidding said:


> no farther south


 Looks like something aborrigineal (sp) in nature.


----------



## Goags

maybe time to toss a bone...continent?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Goags said:


> maybe time to toss a bone...continent?


North America (looks kinda like a horse huh?)


----------



## FishinNutz

I believe that's a replica of the uffington white horse in Juarez, Mexico


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> I believe that's a replica of the uffington white horse in Juarez, Mexico


WINNER!!!!!! Somebody give him green! (cabbage is in short supply)
LOL Finally some one knows how search!


----------



## FishinNutz

here's one to chew on...it's in europe.


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> here's one to chew on...it's in europe.


Hint hint


----------



## REELING 65

Research Lab? Military? Near or in Bosnia?


----------



## Bozo

Looks like an aerial tramway terminal to me.

I don't have a clue but will guess it is somewhere in the alps.


----------



## teamfirstcast

Sotol is correct, just west of Venice, LA. Its called The Wagon Wheel! I have heard there are reds there!


----------



## FishinNutz

It was one of Hitler's hideouts


----------



## sotol buster

FishinNutz said:


> It was one of Hitler's hideouts


Eagles nest


----------



## Goags

I think you nailed that one! I'll throw one out while you get a pic ready...hope it hasn't already been posted. Hitler inspired me. :redface:


----------



## FishinNutz

sotol buster said:


> Eagles nest
> 
> View attachment 355864


You got it!


----------



## Goags

If I said it was west of the Miss., would that help?


----------



## Knot Kidding

how could this happen?
US Navy Base , Coronado, CA


----------



## Goags

Knot Kidding said:


> how could this happen?
> US Navy Base , Coranado, CA


Yep, inquiring minds wanna know! Good one, KK!


----------



## Knot Kidding

I'm thinking Tulips and Windmills? (WHAT CITY!)


----------



## Goags

Your clue made me think of redlight districts and hashhouses, but I don't see that color of water in The Netherlands!


----------



## Knot Kidding

Goags said:


> Your clue made me think of redlight districts and hashhouses, but I don't see that color of water in The Netherlands!


Who said it was on the coast??? Elevation is 460 ft "will the circle be unbroken"


----------



## FishinNutz

Knot Kidding said:


> Who said it was on the coast??? Elevation is 460 ft "will the circle be unbroken"


Emmerschans, Nederlands


----------



## Knot Kidding

Goin to bed I'll let this go till morning (all the clues are there)


----------



## Ted Gentry

FishinNutz said:


> Emmerschans, Nederlands


Good find.


----------



## Knot Kidding

FishinNutz said:


> Emmerschans, Nederlands


Winner!


----------



## FishinNutz

here ya go....easy one:


----------



## FishinNutz

Going back to the eagle's nest....A couple of interesting facts about it: It sits on a mountain top, as you can see, but did you know that Hitler was acrophobic? The only access was an elevator built into the mountain, and he was also claustrophobic. They installed venetian mirrors to make it seem bigger. 

What made this such an attractive place for Hiltler was that it was so hard to get to, and it was nearly impossible to bomb from the air. In order to bomb it, planes would have had to approach from the south, and by the time they cleared the next mountain top to the south, it was too late to pull the trigger.


----------



## Goags

FishinNutz said:


> here ya go....easy one:


Plaza San Pietro, Vatican City


----------



## porkchoplc

FishinNutz said:


> Going back to the eagle's nest....A couple of interesting facts about it: It sits on a mountain top, as you can see, but did you know that Hitler was acrophobic? The only access was an elevator built into the mountain, and he was also claustrophobic. They installed venetian mirrors to make it seem bigger.
> 
> What made this such an attractive place for Hiltler was that it was so hard to get to, and it was nearly impossible to bomb from the air. In order to bomb it, planes would have had to approach from the south, and by the time they cleared the next mountain top to the south, it was too late to pull the trigger.


had a feeling thats what it was an image of. would love to tour it.


----------



## FishinNutz

porkchoplc said:


> had a feeling thats what it was an image of. would love to tour it.


It's pretty cool. When you do the tour, they show you stuff like chips in the marble fireplace from American shots fired, and talk about tapestries that were cut up by soldiers for souvenirs. If you're ever in Germany, it's worth the trip. King Ludwig's 3 castles are worthwhile, too.


----------



## FishinNutz

Goags said:


> Plaza San Pietro, Vatican City


Winner!


----------



## Goags

This one may be alittle harder


----------



## mullethead00

East coast of US?


----------



## Goags

Nope, not in the US


----------



## porkchoplc

Coast of chile?

Amazon River? 

LOL no idea.


----------



## porkchoplc

FishinNutz said:


> It's pretty cool. When you do the tour, they show you stuff like chips in the marble fireplace from American shots fired, and talk about tapestries that were cut up by soldiers for souvenirs. If you're ever in Germany, it's worth the trip. King Ludwig's 3 castles are worthwhile, too.


Would love to do an entire tour of the European theater during WWII. Italy, France, Belgium, etc.


----------



## Goags

porkchoplc said:


> Coast of chile?
> 
> Amazon River?
> 
> LOL no idea.


Nope and nope. The mosquitos can be bad there...sabe?


----------



## Bozo

Zancudo, CR.

(Mosquito was a good enough hint even though it's on the opposite coast. (Mosquito Coast is usually the Caribbean coast along Honduras and Nicaragua.


----------



## Bozo

Idaho; the thing to concentrate on is the "mound" in the lower center of the image. That is the remnants of what made this site memorable.


----------



## Goags

That looks evel!


----------



## Bozo

Yes it does.


----------



## Goags

Bozo said:


> Zancudo, CR.
> 
> (Mosquito was a good enough hint even though it's on the opposite coast. (Mosquito Coast is usually the Caribbean coast along Honduras and Nicaragua.


I could be wrong, but I think that might be why it's named Zancudo. I guess clues can be misleading, didn't intend to. There's a ton of Texans that have fished out of there.


----------



## sotol buster

EVEL KENEVILS Snake river Jump site.


----------



## sotol buster

Did I win? Is there a prize? Should I post Up? Is anyone out there?

Repost of another canyon. A specific tourist place.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Grand Canyon Skywalk?


----------



## sotol buster

speckle-catcher said:


> Grand Canyon Skywalk?


You got it. I could not get a better pic. Have you ever been there? POST UP.


----------



## speckle-catcher

No, would love to go.


----------



## speckle-catcher

up next:


----------



## Goags

I've got a different pic w/ a construction crane, but it looks the Rice campus


----------



## speckle-catcher

better look at your picture closer.


----------



## kempker1409

nm..already posted


----------



## Bozo

That's independence hall.


----------



## Bozo

In Texas;


----------



## speckle-catcher

Bozo said:


> That's independence hall.


correct


Bozo said:


> In Texas;


the entrance to Jabba's secret palace on Tatooine


----------



## Bozo

speckle-catcher said:


> correct
> 
> the entrance to Jabba's secret palace on Tatooine


No.

It's one of those things that once you find out what it is it is obvious, but until then it's "what the heck?".


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Your truck after high tide at SLP?


----------



## dwilliams35

Cadillac Ranch.


----------



## sotol buster

Invisible aliens junk


----------



## Goags

dwilliams35 said:


> Cadillac Ranch.


Good one! I could have sworn that was the Lubbock. :rotfl:


----------



## Bozo

dwilliams35 said:


> Cadillac Ranch.


Correct.


----------



## FishinNutz

sotol buster said:


> Invisible aliens junk
> 
> View attachment 356237


I don't care if you got it right or not. I'm declaring this post WINNER!


----------



## dwilliams35

There ya go....Sorry about the quality, that's google's fault.


----------



## Goags

slap me if I'm stupid, but that looks like flood conditions


----------



## dwilliams35

Goags said:


> slap me if I'm stupid, but that looks like flood conditions


Left Cheek or right? Your call.


----------



## Goags

Both butt cheeks if it's not a flood!


----------



## dwilliams35

Goags said:


> Both butt cheeks if it's not a flood!


 I'll have to let Jesse take care of that one.. It's just some dirt roads, the brighter line on the right side is the only water.


----------



## Goags

Call off Jesse, and I'll leave for the night. That pic does suk.


----------



## dwilliams35

Here, I'll open it up a little:


----------



## FishinNutz

dwilliams35 said:


> Here, I'll open it up a little:


Might be time for a hint


----------



## pg542

somewhere on the Frio.


----------



## porkchoplc

Mountain Breeze campsite? lol.


----------



## dwilliams35

Waylon knows all about it.


----------



## porkchoplc

No idea.


----------



## Goags

Well, I'll be darn! Never been there in the daytime.


----------



## Goags

Well, I gave it an honest hour, w/ no reply.
Luckenbach


----------



## Goags

this shouldn't last long


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Yarborough Pass ...


----------



## Goags

nope


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Eff Word ... how about Bird Island Basin ... ?


----------



## speckle-catcher

I found it on the map, but I don't know what it is called.


----------



## Goags

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Eff Word ... how about Bird Island Basin ... ?


 There ya go! Good one. Your turn to post a pic


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

This one comes with a hint ... should be familiar to APH permit holders ... we're looking for the name of the oxbow.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Headed to the casa ... I'll check your homework when I get there.


----------



## dwilliams35

Goags said:


> Well, I gave it an honest hour, w/ no reply.
> Luckenbach


 Yep, you're right. all I saw on your previous post was "I've never been there in the daytime".... That probably covers a lot of places..


----------



## sotol buster

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> This one comes with a hint ... should be familiar to APH permit holders ... we're looking for the name of the oxbow.


fishook.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

No sir ...


----------



## FishinNutz

Well, I've follwed several rivers, and I don't see it....I did find six similar oxbows along the Brazos. Just not that one.


----------



## Goags

I spent some time looking at the Sabine...similar water color and trees, but no findy.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Huh ... ok. I guess the first one I did was so easy I needed an ace up my sleeve. Now also accepting the name of the unit.

This Oxbow shares the same name as a local to Houston (area) body of water.


----------



## FishinNutz

Galveston? Clear Lake?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Preeeeeeeetty sure there's no Galveston or Clear Lake, Lake north of I-10. Ok ... one last hint, APH Pineywoods Region ...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Another hint: This location is less than 5 miles from where this river terminates into another river and marks the boundry between two counties.


----------



## Goags

Angelina-Neches/Dam B
What's the oxbow called?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Score man ... ! Nice.

The oxbow is actually two lakes ... 'Old River Lakes' ... that one was kind of tough, but I figured the APH mention might have helped, when it didn't ... I added that it shared it's name with a local body of water. Old River - out near Baytown.


----------



## FishinNutz

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Preeeeeeeetty sure there's no Galveston or Clear Lake, Lake north of I-10. Ok ... one last hint, APH Pineywoods Region ...


I didn't catch the North of I-10 part...but there is definitely a clear lake and a galveston bay in the houston area


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

Ha ha ha ha ha ... True that!


----------



## Goags

Someone else feel free to post up a pic...I got nothing


----------



## fishinguy

Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## speckle-catcher

that's easy - already been posted in this thread once.


----------



## fishinguy

I thought this was a new thread LOL


----------



## FishinNutz

How about this one?


----------



## Goags

Clue? iced in and stircrazy


----------



## FishinNutz

It's been used to isolate prisoners since the late 17th century


----------



## 47741

east coast? west coast?


----------



## FishinNutz

Not in the US.


----------



## FishinNutz

The Dutch were the ones that started the prison use.


----------



## Bozo

Robben Island off the coast of South Africa.


----------



## FishinNutz

Bozo said:


> Robben Island off the coast of South Africa.


Winner!


----------



## Bozo

Should be an easy one....


----------



## speckle-catcher

too easy.


----------



## FishinNutz

Especially since the file name is the place.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I didn't even have to look at the file name.


----------



## sotol buster

Bozo said:


> Should be an easy one....


 Is this a popular eating place?


----------



## sotol buster

Bozo said:


> Should be an easy one....


Times up. ASDTROWORLD ramp over 610


----------



## sotol buster

An older date for a better pic, still should be easy.


----------



## sotol buster

Hint ; it's in Galveston Bay


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

redfish island


----------



## Hollywood1053

looks like a swimmin' sperm..


----------



## sotol buster

FishinFoolFaron said:


> redfish island


WINNER Go to it on google and change the date back and forth . The color changes of the water is dramatic.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Hint: I would not want their directv bill.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Another hint: Keeping their ears to the sky to improve their sight.

If no takers by morning, I will post different one.


----------



## dwilliams35

It's a national defense radar array as I remember, I think there's one out around Fort Davis or something... Close?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

VLA (Very Large Array) Astronomical Radio telescope 50 miles west of Sirrocco, NM.

Try this one.
Clues: a concrete representation of an abstract location
and "four".


----------



## Goags

FishinFoolFaron said:


> VLA (Very Large Array) Astronomical Radio telescope 50 miles west of Sirrocco, NM.
> 
> Try this one.
> Clues: a concrete representation of an abstract location
> and "four".
> View attachment 356769


Four Corners


----------



## Goags

How 'bout another island...


----------



## 47741

well sheesh, with all the snow, what else we gotta do...

I'm guessing some nuke bombed island in the pacific


----------



## sotol buster

SaltyTX said:


> well sheesh, with all the snow, what else we gotta do...
> 
> I'm guessing some nuke bombed island in the pacific


Looks like a snow covered Island to me.


----------



## Goags

Nope to both. They're probably wearing shorts there today, unlike us.


----------



## Goags

Hint 2: it's roughly 1800 mi. from Houston


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Bermuda "shorts"


----------



## willeye

diego garcia


----------



## Goags

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Bermuda "shorts"


We've got a WINNER!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

This place was named in an earlier guess.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Crater Lake , Oregon.


----------



## Knot Kidding

This should be easy!


----------



## sotol buster

Fountain, very formal looking landscape, Very green, looks like street vendor tents "hooka huts" near the fountain, some kind of vehicles with black and white crosses on top. Not a huge crowd, mid morning or mid afternoon. Drive on the right side of the road.

I DO NOT HAVE A CLUE,, could you throw us one . We are all knotted up on this one.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Buckingham Fountain, Chicago.

I'm headed across town - someone else can post a new pic.


----------



## sotol buster

Easy one , in texas


----------



## Ted Gentry

sotol buster said:


> Easy one , in texas
> 
> View attachment 357433


Dell City


----------



## sotol buster

Ted Gentry said:


> Dell City


You gots it.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Give this one a try, not in the great USA.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Here's a hint, four legs.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Gavea Racetrack and Rodrigo De Freitas Logoon (Brazil, Rio de Janeiro)


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> Gavea Racetrack and Rodrigo De Freitas Logoon (Brazil, Rio de Janeiro)


Bingo, your up.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Which US airport?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Knot Kidding said:


> Which US airport?
> View attachment 357540


Ted Stevens Anchorage Intl. Airport


----------



## sotol buster

Ted Gentry said:


> Ted Stevens Anchorage Intl. Airport


Good find. It didn't look all that cold in the pic. I searched from S. carolina to Washington state. They should rename it "Ted Gentry Int".

Hey Knot, Good one. I wish I would have thoght about that lake in the picture a little more.


----------



## Ted Gentry

Another airport, south of here.


----------



## Goags

Ted Gentry said:


> Another airport, south of here.


Cordoba, Argentina


----------



## Goags

another airport...I'd like a shot at the tarpon/snook there before I get too old


----------



## Ted Gentry

Goags said:


> Cordoba, Argentina


Correct


----------



## Ted Gentry

Goags said:


> another airport...I'd like a shot at the tarpon/snook there before I get too old


Jose Marti International, Havana


----------



## Goags

Ted Gentry said:


> Jose Marti International, Havana


Muy bueno!


----------



## Ted Gentry

Somebody pick the next one I'm empty.


----------



## sotol buster

Easy one, if you can read the elevation.


----------



## Goags

Well, caca. Got any hints for us?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Lake Titicaca on the border of Peru and Bolivia.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Take your little dog swimming here.


----------



## sotol buster

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Lake Titicaca on the border of Peru and Bolivia.


You got it.


----------



## sotol buster

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Take your little dog swimming here.
> View attachment 357889


My dog don't swim to good, need a hint.


----------



## Goags

sotol buster said:


> My dog don't swim to good, need a hint.


No more hints from me, entiendo?


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

yo quiero taco bell


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Okay, try this one.
"The British are coming."


----------



## sotol buster

While yall wait for me to learn spanish,,, tell me what these stripes are for;west of great salt lake.


----------



## sotol buster

FishinFoolFaron said:


> Okay, try this one.
> "The British are coming."
> View attachment 357947


Falkland Islands, Still learning spanish.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

sotol buster said:


> Falkland Islands, Still learning spanish.


 Good call.
First one was Lake Chihuahua, Mexico.


----------



## sotol buster

Another one from down under, rotated for effect. A wider shot is coming if no one gets it soon.


----------



## sotol buster

Update, correct rotation.


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## speckle-catcher

sotol buster said:


> View attachment 358398


Townsville, Queensland Australia?

:rotfl:


----------



## Knot Kidding

Magnetic Island, Australia?
Turned image


----------



## sotol buster

speckle-catcher said:


> Townsville, Queensland Australia?
> 
> :rotfl:


bingo,winner.


----------



## sotol buster

an easy one. No rotation, I promise.


----------



## Knot Kidding

Port A ferry!
Port Aransas,TX


----------



## sotol buster

Another one, looking for the name of this west Texas town.


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> Port A ferry!
> Port Aransas,TX


 WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> Another one, looking for the name of this west Texas town.
> 
> View attachment 358643


Center pivot irrigation farm
Dell City,TX


----------



## Knot Kidding

Who was this lake named after


----------



## sotol buster

James p buchanan.


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> James p buchanan.


You are correct!


----------



## sotol buster

sotol buster said:


> View attachment 358868


I did the chute without a tube,ONCE! And survived,BARELY! And have not gone back,EVER!


----------



## sotol buster

One more in Texas , of course!


----------



## speckle-catcher

sotol buster said:


> I did the chute without a tube,ONCE! And survived,BARELY! And have not gone back,EVER!


you should try it on scuba gear.

:biggrin:


----------



## B2

sotol buster said:


> View attachment 358868


The falls on the Comal river in New Braunfels. I **** near drowned there as a kid.


----------



## sotol buster

One more,TX


----------



## B2

Pedernales falls


----------



## sotol buster

B2 said:


> Pedernales falls


BINGO. Do you have any to post?


----------



## sotol buster

texas,


----------



## dwilliams35

sotol buster said:


> One more in Texas , of course!
> 
> View attachment 358880


LBJ state park..


----------



## sotol buster

Tx,


----------



## sotol buster

In tx. Historic and abandoned.


----------



## sotol buster




----------



## hoosierplugger

Particle accelerator in Waxahachie? 

Think it was called the Superconducting Super Collider.


----------



## sotol buster

hoosierplugger said:


> Particle accelerator in Waxahachie?
> 
> Think it was called the Superconducting Super Collider.


Nope, go west.


----------



## Knot Kidding

sotol buster said:


> In tx. Historic and abandoned.
> 
> View attachment 359276


 Pyote Army Airfield or Rattlesnake Bomber base


----------



## sotol buster

Knot Kidding said:


> Pyote Army Airfield or Rattlesnake Bomber base


I had never heard of it. Just thought it looked different. Very interesting to read about a place like that.


----------



## sotol buster

Two more, different locations, same name.


----------



## sotol buster

It looked better before Ike.


----------



## sotol buster

Train ? Picture is rotated, but it is still to easy.


----------



## Bozo

sotol buster said:


> Tx,
> 
> View attachment 359275


That is where 10 and 20 merge out near Kent.


----------



## sotol buster

Bozo said:


> That is where 10 and 20 merge out near Kent.


Good job, you ever been there. Not me.


----------



## Bozo

Yup. Many times going and coming from El Paso visiting my folks when they lived there.


----------



## speckle-catcher

sotol buster said:


> Train ? Picture is rotated, but it is still to easy.
> 
> View attachment 359369


Minute Maid Park


----------



## sotol buster

speckle-catcher said:


> Minute Maid Park


You got it.


----------



## sotol buster

tx, old and new,


----------



## Hollywood1053

Cowboys Stadium, old & new.


----------



## sotol buster

Hollywood1053 said:


> Cowboys Stadium, old & new.


I new there would be a cowboy fan out there.


----------



## sotol buster

tx,


----------



## Hollywood1053

In the USA...


----------



## sotol buster

Hollywood1053 said:


> In the USA...


Awesome looking island, You been there. I am searching.


----------



## Hollywood1053

sotol buster said:


> Awesome looking island, You been there. I am searching.


Yes - a buddy had a house there, which is what made me think of it.


----------



## sotol buster

Hollywood1053 said:


> In the USA...


Got it, Dauphine Island.


----------



## Hollywood1053

sotol buster said:


> Got it, Dauphine Island.


You got it..


----------



## sotol buster

U.S.


----------



## dwilliams35

sotol buster said:


> U.S.
> 
> View attachment 359672


I don't know, but they built some big blue statue there. Actually, I do know, but I'm not at Liberty to say..


----------



## Hollywood1053

dwilliams35 said:


> I don't know, but they built some big blue statue there. Actually, I do know, but I'm not at Liberty to say..


Statue of....Liberty, maybe....


----------



## sotol buster

Hollywood1053 said:


> Statue of....Liberty, maybe....


Not maybe, that's it. You got another one for us ?


----------



## Hollywood1053

This one is not in the USA.


----------



## Belt Sanders

Shichiyo?


----------



## Goags

Here it is, wasn't sure what to call it


----------



## Hollywood1053

Bora Bora
You're up....


----------



## Goags

if someone has one loaded, go ahead and post it


----------



## Hollywood1053

Little south of us...


----------



## sotol buster

Hollywood1053 said:


> Little south of us...


Galopogus,,,How come no one ever names their kid Galopogus ?


----------



## sotol buster

Easy but 2 cool not to post. And goodnight to all.


----------



## sotol buster




----------

